# New Project Started, Fear Growing -- Wall Tiles and Asbestos Mastic?



## itcanadian (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a new member, and forgive me if I just dive into this, I'm a little concerned about my current project. I've recently started a new remodel of one of our bathrooms. The remodel began due to water leaks behind the tile in our shower. After multiple failed attempts to stop the leak, we decided it was time to just dig in and re-tile/plumb.

So, here's what we have:
1954 Home
Plastic Tile
Light Brown, plastic like adhesive holding tile to walls (mastic I presume).

Here's where we've gotten to:
All tile has been scraped off (I wore a face mask suitable for lead dust, NIOSH 100 I think), and some of the plaster has been removed beginning the process of bringing us down to studs to then put up proper waterproofing etc.

Here's why I'm freaking out now:
While searching to determine the best way to remove what I assume is mastic, I've just learned that there's a good probability this compound contains asbestos. We're using the bathroom, minus the shower, and three walls worth of the mastic is now exposed to the air. I'm reaching out to some contacts to get a contractor on site to assess if this stuff might contain asbestos, but I'm now very concerned and not wanting to wait too long before potentially limiting further exposure.

The mastic is light brown, almost yellowish in color. If I didn't make it clear, it was holding up the wall tile. I had the bathroom door open during my work, which means that any dust floating around would have entered the general living space. Are there options at this point for containing or limiting exposure? Is there any information out there that might suggest that this mastic doesn't contain asbestos (I looked but couldn't find it).

Any help is appreciated! Thank you in advance!

Mike.


----------



## itcanadian (Mar 7, 2011)

I've found a post very similar to mine. So, I apologize for the repeat. I suppose my only option is getting it tested and not using that room. Damn, I hate this, here I am thinking that this is going to be a fun remodel, and now I'm freaking out about having exposed my family to asbestos. Not feeling so good about this right now.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless you sanded the mastic--thus releasing the asbestos that Might be encapsulated in the glue---you have little to worry about.

Asbestos is only a problem if it is a dust that is sent airborne.

I suggest that you finish up the demolition and get the room free of the old plaster.

Place a strong fan in the window--plastic off the door--cut the plaster above the old tile work--pull off the plaster in big chunks ---vacuum with a heppa filter.

Lightly spraying the dust with water as you work will keep the air cleaner.

Bag the rubble and dispose in the trash.

Most states have instructions for removal and disposal of suspected asbestos--google asbestos removal and your state.---Mike---


----------



## itcanadian (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I was actively scraping the tile off, you don't suspect that this was enough to release the fibers? My other concern is whether or not the Plaster contains asbestos, this follows my further research which suggests some plaster did have asbestos embedded in it. The closest I came to sanding would have been when I attempted to cut the plaster using my dremel, which didn't last more then a few minutes as it was going no where, I then switched to a hammer which would have kicked up some plaster dust. My next approach was going to be a hand saw, cutting out the plaster in large chunks. One difficulty present is the fact that the north wall of the bathroom is concrete, so removing the mastic on that wall won't be as simple as sawing out chunks of plaster. Any thoughts on that side of the room?

I'll have to rig up a way to get a fan to force air into the room as the window is too small to place a fan in front of. I've put everything on hold to get this stuff tested, I'm wondering which route to take at this point: complete the demo taking the precautions mentioned, or test for asbestos and hire a pro as necessary. Thanks for the reply, you've at least helped to calm my nerves a little bit.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Asbestos is in a lot of products used in older houses---Hang that fan in front of the window using some wire---stuff the air ducts with plastic or paper --crack the plaster with your hammer--less dust than a saw --and get it done---

I assume that you are in Canada by your screen name--Google asbestos removal--and your Provence.

Use a garden sprayer to keep the dust down---Asbestos is not a poison---it's a mineral that has fibers that can cause lung damage if inhaled over a long period.

Wear a good mask---use a fine Heppa filter in your vacuum--spray the dust with water--avoid power tools that will blow the dust around---

Read up on asbestos removal from a state or Provence publication----There are a lot of fear mongers spouting false information---read a government or industry publication.---Mike---


Skim coat the concrete wall with Drywall mud--green bucket first--blue bucket for the top coat.


----------



## itcanadian (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry for the delayed response, it's been a crazy few weeks. The good news is, I sent in three samples from the bathroom, all of which came back negative for asbestos (yay!) Thanks for appeasing my frantic post, I've moved forward with the demo, and learned a good lesson. Thanks again!


----------

